# What is your favorite LAMP or LEMP script for VPS?



## vanarp (Jun 11, 2013)

Appreciate you sharing more details along with voting. This might be quite useful to a lot of people.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting poll. I don't use any of these.


This post made me check out a few of them to see what was included. Will probably give the promising ones a spin that fit my needs.


Mainly I stick to a text file I run through for my configs. Manual setup.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 11, 2013)

Neon.

http://neonpanel.com


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

Is neonpanel one of your projects @BlueVM?  

Are there screencaps of the panel somewhere?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel


----------



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2013)

I've used Minstall before, it's quite nice actually. I think I've tried a few others, though I always remembered Minstall because it worked just fine on Debian and some of the others were CentOS specific.

I've also got a little Linux, Nginx, MySQL, PHP install bash script I wrote for my Debian boxes but it needs some work.


----------



## Tux (Jun 11, 2013)

I may likely end up forking the LES fork. :$


----------



## vanarp (Jun 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Are there screencaps of the panel somewhere?


 

Here http://neonpanel.com/screenshots/


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 11, 2013)

For CentOS side, voted Centmin Mod (pretty biased B) ) ~300 downloads per month for past 24 months - so they're some users out there 

But if on Debian side, I voted for Minstall. 

Pretty sure most folks here lean towards Debian more heh

edit: oh Centmin Mod turned 2yrs old 2 days ago


----------



## vanarp (Jun 11, 2013)

An year ago when I was thinking to migrate from shared hosting to VPS, I was searching for proper scripts that could make my life easier on Linux. That is when I found TuxLite on WHT. Till date all my VPSes are setup using TuxLite script on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.

Initially I tried LAMP but then quickly realized that I better be running LEMP to allow my LEBs perform better in terms of memory. Since most of my websites are WordPress based, saving memory by running Nginx instead of Apache is quite helpful. The TuxLite script does all basic and important things like disabling ROOT login and changing SSH port etc. Another thing I like about it is that I can add domains under different OS accounts instead of all domains under the same account thus separating my domains from others' hosted on same server. I can even install WordPress or schedule backups using the script.

I did try Minstall once or twice but could not feel as comfortable as it was with TuxLite. I however very much liked the cleanup-packages option of the script. Anytime I have to deal with a VPS template with too many default packages (causing high memory usage), I prefer to run Minstall's cleanup.

I like the Xeoncross's forked version of Lowendscript for the extras (webmin/vzfree/ps_mem.py/tests..) he bundled.

One script I have not tried even remotely is Centmin because I never bothered to use Cent OS. I am eager to try Centmin Mod on a 128mb VPS at the earliest possible, just to feel it.


----------



## wdq (Jun 11, 2013)

I also started out with Tuxlite about a year ago when I was still installing everything by hand. I read a blog post about it and decided to try it out. That was  also when I found the LET/LEB community.

A few months later I read about Minstall and tried it out and found myself to like it better since it can do a lot more than Tuxlite, so it's what I use now.


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 11, 2013)

vanarp said:


> One script I have not tried even remotely is Centmin because I never bothered to use Cent OS. I am eager to try Centmin Mod on a 128mb VPS at the earliest possible, just to feel it.


If you do try, check out the Centmin Mod v1.2.3 beta http://centminmod.com/centminmod_v123.html many more features and goodies and many more to come. I only post betas on Centmin Mod Google+ Community site so can get feedback and suggestions http://centminmod.com/gcom 

FYI, Centminmod.com site and test blog https://blog.centminmod.com/ are all powered by using Centmin Mod v1.2.3 beta.

Just remember, low idle memory usage doesn't necessarily mean optimal performance. Optimal performance is where memory requirements for specific app's usage are met


----------



## vanarp (Jun 11, 2013)

*@**eva2000*, Sure will check out the latest beta version. You have a cool community out there on Gplus 



eva2000 said:


> Just remember, low idle memory usage doesn't necessarily mean optimal performance. Optimal performance is where memory requirements for specific app's usage are met


 
By saving memory I actually meant the extra memory needed for the crazy WP plugins


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 11, 2013)

I love centminmod! Fast and easy deployment.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 11, 2013)

@buffalooed - http://neonpanel.com/screenshots/

Yes it's one of ours. After install it currently uses about 150 MB of RAM... This includes: nginx, mysql, php5-fpm, pdns, phpmyadmin and neon itself. I'm sure it could be optimized further... you're of course welcome to try it's open source.


----------



## Mun (Jun 11, 2013)

Good ol' command prompt is the best script 

Mun


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 11, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@eva2000*, Sure will check out the latest beta version. You have a cool community out there on Gplus
> 
> 
> By saving memory I actually meant the extra memory needed for the crazy WP plugins


With Centmin Mod v1.2.3 you can pretty much eliminate any WP caching plugins, there's no needed with ngx_pagespeed enabled + fastcgi_cache = http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_wordpress.html  



SeriesN said:


> I love centminmod! Fast and easy deployment.


Thanks for the kind words - don't forget to vote !


----------



## walesmd (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been eyeballing centminmod, since CentOS is our preferred distro. I just haven't given it a proper vetting yet.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 11, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> With Centmin Mod v1.2.3 you can pretty much eliminate any WP caching plugins, there's no needed with ngx_pagespeed enabled + fastcgi_cache = http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_wordpress.html
> 
> Thanks for the kind words - don't forget to vote !


Tks so much! Really useful docs! Will try centminmod soon.


----------

